# equipment charge question



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I was wondering what the going rate might be for the following equipment. I do know what the towns and state are paying for them but I would immagine that the commercial sector would be paying more but I am not sure how much
I am trying put together a bid and any help would be appreciated. This would be for Northern Mass or Southern NH


S185 bobcat w/ snow bucket 
S185 bobcat w/8'snow pusher
Case loader/backhoe w/12' snow pusher
1 ton dump with 9' fisher


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I would say around here in Md.
the bobcats would get 100 per hour
the backhoe 125 per hour
and the fisher 85-95 per hour.

I could be way off, but you never know.


----------

